

Tor Browser 5.0 is released - conductor
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-browser-50-released

======
erkose
Be sure to verify the signature. [https://www.torproject.org/docs/verifying-
signatures.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/docs/verifying-
signatures.html.en)

